# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی

## کوروش

سلام 
من دانش اموز دوم انسانیم می خوام تغییر رشته بدم (کتابهای ریاضی و هندسه و فیزیک رو خوندم  از فردا شیمی رو شروع میکنم )
هدفم هم مهندسی برق هست ،چون پدرم هم مهندس برق بود می تونم در اینده به جاش کار کنم .
الان موندم به ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم یا به برق هنرستان !
پیشنهاد شما چی هست ؟
اگه هنرستان برم می تونم در اینده در دانشگاه های معتبر مثل صنعتی شریف و امیر کبیر و تبریز و و... تحصیل کنم ؟
یا فقط می تونم در دانشگاه های فنی تحصیل کنم ؟
تمام دروس عمومیم 20 شده  و با تغییر رشته حداقل معدلم میشه 19!

----------


## khatereh 2

به ریاضی تغییر رشته بده به نظر من.... چون تو هنرستان نمی تونی دانشگاه هایی که گفتی رو بری....

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام 
> من دانش اموز دوم انسانیم می خوام تغییر رشته بدم (کتابهای ریاضی و هندسه و فیزیک رو خوندم  از فردا شیمی رو شروع میکنم )
> هدفم هم مهندسی برق هست ،چون پدرم هم مهندس برق بود می تونم در اینده به جاش کار کنم .
> الان موندم به ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم یا به برق هنرستان !
> پیشنهاد شما چی هست ؟
> اگه هنرستان برم می تونم در اینده در دانشگاه های معتبر مثل صنعتی شریف و امیر کبیر و تبریز و و... تحصیل کنم ؟
> یا فقط می تونم در دانشگاه های فنی تحصیل کنم ؟
> تمام دروس عمومیم 20 شده  و با تغییر رشته حداقل معدلم میشه 19!


*همونطور که آرمان 2 خانم هم گفتن در صورتی که برین هنرستان تو اون دانشگاه های معتبر نمی تونین تحصیل کنین  و باید ناپیوسته هم بخونین تازه..یعنی یه بار کنکور میدین برای کاردانی..بعد کنکور میدین برای کاردانی به کارشناسی*

----------

